# Ideas for girl names that are NOT girly



## xdxxtx

So, that's it. I want a name for a girl that isn't really girly. Nothing common, either. A strong name can be feminine, but it doesn't have to be... Unisex is preferred but not necessary. I have one girly name that my OH and I agree on, in case we do have a baby we get a girly vibe from. I just want a back-up that sounds tough!

I did this with my son, too. I chose a strong, masculine name... and a soft, sweet-sounding name. When he was born, we instantly knew that the sweet-sounding name was for him, and everyone agrees we made the right decision. He is definitely sweet, and he looks very sweet with his huge, puppy dog eyes. We wanna go the same route with this baby!

Thanks in advance! :)


----------



## nicola ttc

Tiegan (pronounced tee -gan) is my daughters name. Her name was caitlin for 2 days but just didn't suit it! I know what you mean about having tough and girly options! Good plan. :thumbup:
I like Reece for a girl too and the little girl in ' the search for Santa Paws' is the cutest - her name is Quinn and i liked that.


----------



## xdxxtx

Thank you! I love Tiegan, and it was (spelled Teagan) on my list, but OH says it's too close to a close cousin's name (Keegan). hehe. LOVE Reese, too! :)


----------



## cupcake0406

Kendall is my daughters name i live in england and its not common here at all and can also be unisex, for her we considered Ashton too. I like unisex names I think they can be more quirky than standard ones iykwim xxx


----------



## Hobnob

Ashley or Rowan, both unisex


----------



## Sapphire83

Robyn (suggested this name before but you mentioned it wasn't an option, damn... :winkwink:)
Jordyn
Brooke
Alexis
Cameron
Renee 
Madison


----------



## sandrab

Amber x


----------



## lizmageeful

Right Now I'm really liking Arie and Indigo (NN Indy), as well as Lola. Dylan I know is unisex as well, and still sounds cute!


----------



## xdxxtx

Sapphire83 said:


> Robyn (suggested this name before but you mentioned it wasn't an option, damn... :winkwink:)
> Jordyn
> Brooke
> Alexis
> Cameron
> Renee
> Madison

I still LOVE LOVE LOVE Robin/Robyn. It might be going back on the table... I think OH is really warming up to it.


----------



## Wellington

I already have one Robyn.....

.... Now I need another similar vein girl name to go with it!


----------



## Proserpina

My favorite ambigendrous names for girls: 

Harley (my daughter's name)
Riley
Cameron
Rowan
Ryan
Winifred ("Fred" for short)
Georgia ("George" for short)
Oriel (I think this sounds feminine in the Western world, but it's ambigendrous in Israel)
Wade (this was the name of a character in the mid-90s television show, _Sliders_, and I always thought it was adorable for a girl)


----------



## LoraLoo

Brogan
Kennedy
Cassidy
Fallon
Frances
Dakota


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Someone's already said it but I like Brogan for a girl.


----------



## threemakefive

Spencer...Blayke....Billie....Kamryn....Tesla....


----------



## c.m.c

Regan


I love Blythe at the minute as i think too many names end in the sound 'a' or 'e' so I know next time around im avoiding those types of girly names too lol


----------



## bumblebeexo

Riley
Jordan
Kendall
Morgan
Ashley
Teagan
Hayden
Kennedy
Skyler
Jaden
Quinn
Fallon


----------



## robinator

xdxxtx said:


> Sapphire83 said:
> 
> 
> Robyn (suggested this name before but you mentioned it wasn't an option, damn... :winkwink:)
> Jordyn
> Brooke
> Alexis
> Cameron
> Renee
> Madison
> 
> I still LOVE LOVE LOVE Robin/Robyn. It might be going back on the table... I think OH is really warming up to it.Click to expand...

I rather like that name, myself :haha:

My dd is named Lane; I love it :)


----------



## LaylaShawn

Sydney
Shelby


----------



## theraphosidae

The name we have picked for our next baby if it's a girl is Bronwyn, it's a unisex name. 

A friend of mine has a daughter named Charlee and I think that's cute. It's typically a male name but the double 'e' at the end is nice for a girl, IMO.


----------



## Tasha

I have a Morgan (boy) and a Riley Rae (girl) think they are both unisex. Also have a Kaysie which is Casey and that is unisex I believe.

There is also Charlie, Alex, Georgie, Ashley, Codie, Billie, Darcy/Darcie, Jamie, Stevie, Frankie, Storm, Phoenix, Sam/Sammy, River, Sidney/Sydney, Taylor.


----------



## LaylaShawn

Sydney
Blair
Cameron
Dionne


----------



## MegnJoe

Charli
Rianne (pronounced ryan)
Reagan


----------



## amberjoy

It may sound weird but I love Logan for a girl :)


----------



## Tink84

Andi/Andy - my sister is Andrea and shortened to Andi!

Rae - I know a girl with the name

Charlie - love this name for both but sister has dibs on it

Ashley


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Robyn is a great name without being too girly :)
Quinn
Tori


----------



## Jo

My friend has 3 girls who's names are unisex
Taylor
Codey
Morgan
I also really like 
Charlie
Georgie
Teagan - my son has 2 Teagans in his class, 1 boy and 1 girl


----------



## Littlestar88

Jemima, Erica, Naomi


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Beth
Eleanor
Alexis


----------

